# Indian lake perch



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Sunday my Dad and I hit Indian for perch. We ended up catching over 40 of them but only one over 10" a couple over 8" and the rest were only 6-7". Caught most of them on minnows but some on red worms. Not doing anything fancy, just a slip bobber and hook.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice job on the perch! It looks like Indian will have good perch fishery in the coming years.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

CHOPIQ said:


> Sunday my Dad and I hit Indian for perch. We ended up catching over 40 of them but only one over 10" a couple over 8" and the rest were only 6-7". Caught most of them on minnows but some on red worms. Not doing anything fancy, just a slip bobber and hook.


Wow good numbers atleast! 
I always hear of a few caught here or there of decent to good size perch at both Indian an buckeye,but rarely hear of big numbers.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

Friends of mine perch fish Indian every year in the fall and always do well.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

Were you fishing the main lake or channels. Mud bottom or gravel?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Wally Diver said:


> Were you fishing the main lake or channels. Mud bottom or gravel?


Channels been hot. Hit weed lines as if you’re crappie fishing same set up float small jig tip with minnow or red worm. Jugs been working too! Perch have been looking very well past month


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

We were fishing channels. Like Dillon said fish the weed lines along the bank


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

CHOPIQ said:


> We were fishing channels. Like Dillon said fish the weed lines along the bank


Thanks


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

I've noticed the better quality fish are on the main lake but you don't get near the numbers. I always do the best on perch through the ice


----------

